

The Coverage of LulzSec is (Fucking) Stupid - t3mp3st
http://yourstartupsucks.com/post/6989736674/the-coverage-of-lulzsec-is-fucking-stupid

======
wccrawford
He totally doesn't get it.

"LulzSec — a litter of script kiddies with kindergarten knowledge of the
basest forms of technological harassment since 90s AOL proggies"

Yes, that's correct.

The PROBLEM is that that's correct. These script kiddies were hacking the
biggest names on the internet and SUCCEEDING. DAILY.

It was an absolutely ridiculous situation and every bit of press was
warranted.

LulzSec went away. The real hackers did not. They're still out there doing it,
and the companies are still just as vulnerable. The only difference is that
the real hackers are not telling you about it daily.

------
bxr
> _the attention paid to LulzSec — a litter of script kiddies with
> kindergarten knowledge of the basest forms of technological harassment since
> 90s AOL proggies — is disgusting. And pathetic. And dangerous._

Many of the things I've read in criticism of lulzsec is that the writer always
considers themselves better, somehow above the techniques employed below
themselves. They're writing lulzsec off like some snooty bankrobber who
prefers elaborate oceans eleven style heists so much that they find the mere
idea of breaking into an unlocked bank at night distasteful. They seem to
gloss over the fact that lulzsec got results. Enough doors were unlocked at
night that they caused a good shitstorm.

If you want to use them as a springboard for discussion on responsible
disclosure, fine. Were they immature? Of course. Want to analyze what the
coverage means for the current state of journalism be it tech-specific or not,
blog or real news outlet? Good, go do that. But what I am sick of seeing, is
the "Oh yeah, well, I could do that if I wanted to, I just don't want to."
attitude. Fuck you buddy. What did you do to stop those widespread
vulnerabilities from being exploited? Oh, nothing? So you're just miffed that
the culture and collective ego you bought into was shaken? You deserve it.

~~~
shubber
I think the shouting in the wilderness is directed primarily at the amount of
gee-whiz attention paid to lionizing LulzSec. That big brands are leaving
their figurative safes unlocked would make an interesting and responsible
story. Laughing along with them, the argument goes, drives them to greater
risks. Don't doubt that we'll see some of the same reporters chortling at
their arrests.

The story should be that what should be online bank vaults are actually
protected like convenience stores, and who cares who's kicking over the apple
cart?

